# 2013 Genuine Audi TTRS Secondary Catalytic Bypass pipes



## R J Addison (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone have the genuine Secondary Catalytic Bypass pipes?
Part no. 8J0254503X
8J0254502X
Many thanks
Richard


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the wanted section


----------

